# Donations-Forum Quilt



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello all!

We need to start raising money to finish off the Forum Quilt '07! Since Julie is gathering the blocks and arranging the finishing, I will compile the donations to be sent to Julie to purchase supplies and then send the quilt pieces to Beverly's mom, who has so graciously offered to finish the quilt for us! :kiss: :grouphug:

I should clarify, that each person _making a quilt block_ is responsible for purchasing their _own supplies and fabric_, so we are not gathering money for that.

What we need to raise money for, is the batting,back fabric and hand quilting (putting the quilt and blocks together).

I know a few people have offered to donate in lieu of making a block and that is greatly appreciated! 
_To cover the batting/backing for quilt.fabric to "set" the quilt and any postage will roughly cost about $250._

If you would like to make a donation, please email me or PM me for my mailing address. I will probably cash out the checks and put them in one big money order for Julie so she can purchase what we need to forward to be finished.

My email addy is thumperlove at aol . com! (written like that to avoid spammers)

Julie, feel free to add anything that I forgot!

Warmest,
Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I will be gathering and sewing together the quilt top.Then I will get the fabric for the back and the batting and send it off to Beverly for her mother to hand quilt.I think it should all work out just great!:thumb:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yay! 

I do not even know the difference between tie closure or hand sew closure! lol, so I'm sorry for the typo earlier. I'm a newbie at quilting, but I'm having fun so far.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

You'll be a pro before long!The quilt bug will get you and I bet you'll make your own hav quilt!When you do--I get first peek--ok?:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie said:


> You'll be a pro before long!The quilt bug will get you and I bet you'll make your own hav quilt!When you do--I get first peek--ok?:biggrin1:


You know, It just may  I'll post my block on the quilt thread when its done. I think it may turn out pretty darn cool. If my ideas come to fruition! Its kinda fun making art w/ fabric, I never really looked at that way...but it is.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That would be great!We all would love to see your block......it'll be good inspiration!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Either inspiration or intimidation... :wink:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Noooo...no intimidation! Especially, it being the first 'block' I've ever made. I am going to make more than one just incase Julie has to 'reject' one!ound: She can send it back to me and I'll make a doggie blanket w/ it  Or heck, maybe my own quilt since my husband will not want to bid several hundred dollars since I *sew*!

(now, that's the bummer about sewing!)

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I did wonder what in the past the other hav rescue quilts have brought..anyone know?I had asked Kimberly,but she didn't know and recommended I ask on the other forum.....I just haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:wof:For those of you on the forum that perhaps are not interested in making a block,please consider a donation.........:wof:Thank you!:hug::thumb:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Ill donate whatever! WHATEVER it takes so I don't have to sew.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

A special Thank You to the donation that came in yesterday  I sent you a PM, too...we really do appreciate it!

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is wonderful news!Please consider donating forum members---:hug:Thank you:hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

SENDING out a BIG THANK you and cyber-HUG to Susan and Missy!!!!!










Thank you, Ladies for supporting our community project! Raising funds to finish the quilt is just as important as sewing a block (and thank you to those that volunteered for that, too!) What an awesome community we have here!

Kara










If anyone else wishes to donate...we are still raising funds..PM me!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Missy and Susan for your donations for the forum quilt!:hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

A SUPER big THANK YOU to Luv2havs and Cosmosmom for their generous donations!!



























You ladies ROCK! eace:

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

happy to help a good cause!!! when do we get to see some squares? dieing to see everyone's handywork.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sending a









To Karen, Brady's Mom...:kiss:

Thanks so much for your donation!























We are still in need of some more donations, so if anyone else is interested please PM me 

Thanks again from the Quilt worker bees! 

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy to help. It has been so much fun checking out all the blocks. Can't wait to see what the final product looks like.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Karen~ I'm eager to see it all put together, too


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll certainly post pictures of it "coming together".It is exciting!:dance:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

A SUPER







Big







to Michele!

Thanks for supporting the forum Quilt Project!!







We have the best group of folks here 










Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Leeann and Jeanne!!

Thanks so MUCH for your donations! You ladies are simply


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

A Big Thank You to those of you who have generously donated to our forum quilt project.:yo:Hats off to you!:yo:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> A SUPER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kara....I would also like to donate....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sending a SUPER big THANK YOU out to Diane (Imamurph), Lynn (Lynn) and Jeanne (Maddie's Mom) for their very generous donations!

I have to do some final calculations, but it looks like we are very close to GOAL!!!!!!:whoo:

Those of us making blocks really APPRECIATE the donations to help us finish us and make the dream a reality! TOO cool, you ladies and gents rock!

PS. If you have sent me a donation and I have not posted your name, PLEASE PM me and let me know!

Warmest,
Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I want to Thank each and every one of you who donated to our forum quilt project.Without you,we couldn't do it,and without our block makers as well.It doesn't matter if you made a block or donated--you are all a very special part in the quilt.:grouphug:

Thank you very much!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie said:


> I want to Thank each and every one of you who donated to our forum quilt project.Without you,we couldn't do it,and without our block makers as well.It doesn't matter if you made a block or donated--you are all a very special part in the quilt.:grouphug:
> 
> Thank you very much!


Yes! yes! It really is a *group* effort, and whether you donate a square or money for finishing...you all played a very special part in a wonderful quilt that some lucky person will one day snuggle in! :kiss:

Kara

PS. Again, if you sent $ and do not see your name posted in this thread, please let me know!


----------

